# Well I had to show them young bucks how it's done!



## stick-n-string (Mar 20, 2017)

As many of y'all know I am a full time student at Abraham Baldwin Agricultural college. This past weekend we went to Texas to compete in the 60th annual Conclave. It is a competition between Universities and colleges forestry clubs in lumber jack games. There was 13 schools competing including UGA, Florida, Auburn, Clemson, LSU and Tennessee. I represented ABAC in the archery event. 
This event consist of 6 shots at 40,30 and 20 yards, with traditional bows only. 
Honestly during competition I shot poorly, as compared with my practice, but ended up in a 3 way tie for 2nd place with Clemson and LA tech. To break the tie we had a 6 shot shoot off, 2 shots at 40,30, and 20 yards. I shot very well and out of a possible 54 points I won by 21. It was very fun and of course my luck that this was the first time ESPN did not show up.
Regardless I enjoyed showing those young college students how it's done!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 20, 2017)

But can you kill a pig?


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 20, 2017)

Way to go.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 20, 2017)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Dennis (Mar 20, 2017)

Good Job!!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 20, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> But can you kill a pig?



Hey, I finally killed a few!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 20, 2017)

That is cool man; good job buddy!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 20, 2017)

I know but it been a while since we've seen a fresh piggy.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 20, 2017)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I know but it been a while since we've seen a fresh piggy.



Been awhile since I have hunted them with a bow.


----------



## Clipper (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey, we are all proud of you.  You represented your college and Georgia archers well.  Looks like you did it with a short bow too, is that a Thunderchild you are leaning on?


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 20, 2017)

Good deal, CONGRATS.


----------



## AllAmerican (Mar 20, 2017)

Nice shooting!  Way to not let those big time State schools win on a name.  Congrats.   ESPN next year maybe.


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 20, 2017)

Clipper said:


> Hey, we are all proud of you.  You represented your college and Georgia archers well.  Looks like you did it with a short bow too, is that a Thunderchild you are leaning on?



Yes that is a Thunderchild! I've been shooting it very well lately!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 20, 2017)

stick-n-string said:


> Been awhile since I have hunted them with a bow.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 20, 2017)

stick-n-string said:


> To break the tie we had a 6 shot shoot off, 2 shots at 40,30, and 20 yards. I shot very well and out of a possible 54 points I won by 21. It was very fun and of course my luck that this was the first time ESPN did not show up.
> Regardless I enjoyed showing those young college students how it's done!



Being a full time student, you don't have time for all that autograph signing anyway.
Good job.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 22, 2017)

Good job man!  way to go


----------



## dpoole (Mar 23, 2017)

Congrat


----------



## Al33 (Mar 23, 2017)

Way to go Jonathan!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 26, 2017)

That's awesome man. I knew when you spanked me at my house that you were going to do well in the competition.


----------

